

Invite HN: AppUniverse-iOS app recommendations from friends, cashback on apps - appuniverse
http://theappuniverse.com/?code=hn

======
iPhoneJunkie
I like the landing page, looks like a competitor to recently launched TapZilla
(YC S10)? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1789043>

------
mraz
It's cool that they've attached a Like button to every app. I'm surprised no
one else has done that yet.

------
npatel
Anyone know how these guys can offer cashback on all apps purchased in the
iTunes store?

------
gmartin
Looks cool, I love the idea of getting recommendations from my social network

